# HG One hand-grinder



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://hg-one.com/

Looks interesting!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Indeed! Does it say designed for brewed or espresso?

Get a workout and get your brew on.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I guess the old adage applies, "if you have to ask how much, you can't afford it..."


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

according to here....

http://www.home-barista.com/marketplace/hg-one-grinder-precision-hand-grinder-t22103.html

$1000!!!


----------



## joshuachan28 (Mar 7, 2012)

$1000 and you still need to supply your own hand power. But the idea behind it is absolutely brilliant. 30 secs to grind for a single dose. Not too bad.


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

definately not for me!


----------



## edpirie (Jun 29, 2012)

Ah, the bliss of a motor/pump free espresso at 5.30am when I have to get going. For me it's a Pharos and Cremina, but this does look stunning.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Thinking about it $1000 is quite reasonable...then at least one's butler has the other hand free for, say, ironing one's socks...;-)

All joking aside, it is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

This is an alternative:

http://tinyurl.com/3ruurua


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

For the home surely this doesn't make much sense over a Pharos. Four times the price!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its like a manual Versalab M3 but with huge 80+mm conical burrs ...these burrs with slow RPM are going to produce some serious quality grind.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Beautiful idea & design,

silly price!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> Its like a manual Versalab M3 but with huge 80+mm conical burrs ...these burrs with slow RPM are going to produce some serious quality grind.


Ah ok - the Pharos has 64mm conicals so you'd assume this produces a better grind. Still a bit silly!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I wouldnt buy one, dont get me wrong, 840 dollars is expensive!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/new-hg-one-grinder-home-test-t23129.html

Very very interesting


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

grinds look immaculate!


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

On sale for pre-orders now...

http://hg-one.com/product-category/pre-order/

So anyone got a spare $850 to get one or should we do a group buy?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I was looking at these last night on HB. They do look great but functionally are they that much better than a Pharos at four times the price?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SIQ (Aug 14, 2012)

At "only" half the price of the Versalab M3 it does look interesting. Looking on youtube, you can grind a double shot in about 30 secinds, that is considerably less than my Porlex.


----------

